# Forum Home Renovation Plumbing  When did it become illegal to connect stormwater to the sewer in brisbane?

## woodmark

When did it become illegal to connect stormwater to the sewer in Brisbane? I'm trying to figure out if some existing plumbing is legal or not based on the age of the house (this plumbing would have been original to the when the house was built.) 
I assume that if work was compliant/legal when constructed the Brisbane City Council doesn't make the owner redo old work (even if the work would not be compliant as new work.) Am I correct? 
Cheers for any advice.

----------


## wonderplumb

In NSW it's never been legal. They go around and do random smoke tests of drains and will issue and enforce an order to have the problem rectified within a specific time, at the owner's cost.

----------


## Danny

Hi woodmark, 
If stormwater was allowed to be plumbed to the sewer, the system could/would overload during storm bursts.

----------


## Oldsaltoz

I suspect it was never legal in Brisbane, however that never stopped a few connecting, there also 'some' people who have connected a bathroom waste to the storm water drains creating health issues for all.

----------


## ringtail

Has never been legal and never will be. Prior to 1974 stormwater could be directly to the ground no problems. Since then it has to go to the regulated discharge points or approved rubble pit etc.... If your house was built prior to 1974 and you are not doing new work you can just let it go provided it does not effect your neighbours property.

----------


## woodmark

Well, the connection I'm looking at has the toilet, shower waste, basin waste and floor waste tied to the sewer connection. That looks to be all OK. But it also has a downpipe from the roof guttering tied in at that point. The owners got a building inspection when they purchased, and it was not picked up, so I was assuming that it was probably legal when the house was built, and was "grandfathered" in. No chance? (Don't forget I'm talking about Brisbane here... things were pretty laxly regulated here compared to the rest of the country for a long time.) 
If the work was/is illegal, what are the implications for the owners, current and future?

----------


## johnc

What I would be worried about in your situation that you knowingly have a nuisance (storm water) connected to the sewerage system. If there was a substantial rain event that caused damage to the system or more particularly noxious waste to escape then there could be an issue of liability at your end. At the very least that could entail legal fees at worst an obligation to contribute to a clean up. It is probably in your interest to remedy the problem. 
It is not a problem of the owners making and it would seem unfair I guess that they should fix it, however unless you can find whoever did the work in the first place I would suggest they forget about trying to avoid fixing an illegal connection and just get on with it. At least it will give you (or them) dinner party or BBQ stories for awhile. :2thumbsup:

----------


## ringtail

I'd get a sewer plan for the house just for a laugh and then get rid of the storm water pipe and mortar up the hole. How old is the house ? My sewer plan is hand drawn and in feet and inches. Pretty funny.

----------


## woodmark

Thanks for your advice, everyone. The house is about 30 yo I think, the plumbing looks like it dates back to when the house was built. 
I agree the sensible way forward is to rectify before it comes to the notice of the council (although it could very well go on undetected for another 30 years, I guess.) I understand what everyone is saying that this could never have been legal -- it just wouldn't make sense (even in Qld!) 
The strange thing is it really doesn't look like it should be difficult to tie the stormwater pipe to where it should be going. I always assumed that the reason people did non-compliant "cheats" was because it saved money or hassle... this looks like it may have simply been ignorance. Strange nonetheless. 
Thanks again all.

----------


## SilentButDeadly

> I understand what everyone is saying that this could never have been legal -- it just wouldn't make sense (even in Qld!) 
> The strange thing is it really doesn't look like it should be difficult to tie the stormwater pipe to where it should be going. I always assumed that the reason people did non-compliant "cheats" was because it saved money or hassle...

  It certainly would never have been legal....and it's a problem Oz wide.  Was (is?) especially common in housing estates in outer suburbs where spec homes were built to a price and contractors cut corners to try and sneak a bit extra margin.  I recall being involved in a smoke bomb exercise in a north western suburb of Sydney that dated from the early 80's.....sector after sector in one estate had houses with pink smoke billowing out of gutters much to the horror and confusion of many home owners..... 
They were even less impressed when Sydney Water sent them the orders to rectify the problem.....at their cost. 
The sewage treatment plant I was working at at them time used to be turned inside out by stormwater every decent storm event.....and it'd take a couple of days to get it back to proper order.  But it would still be discharging into the creek....

----------


## wonderplumb

> I always assumed that the reason people did non-compliant "cheats" was because it saved money or hassle... this looks like it may have simply been ignorance

  Sums up DIYers perfectly!!! :Tongue:  :Tongue:  :Tongue:

----------


## woodhunt

Wouldn't it be allowable in some circumstances? 
My neighbours stormwater and greywater joins my stormwater then runs down the middle of my yard to boundary trap which goes into main.  All toilets go straight to main. 
Not trying to be 'ornery- this is Sydney water's diagram. 
Both 1870's houses, latest rear additions (ours '84, theirs '96) have compliance with council and water board approval. 
The only two reasons I could think of for approval like this is existing plumbing from 1920's addition, or it's a real PITA for them to join with the stormwater. 
I certainly wouldn't like my sewer plumbing to be anywhere near my stormwater.  The worst I would like _reading a magazine_ in a thunderstorm is a leaky roof! 
Cheers,
G

----------


## Peeeeda

Just a month after buying a house in St Lucia, Brisbane... the council sent a letter enforcing us to remove the stormwater connected to the sewer at the back of the house.  We had to run the drain pipes from front and back attached to the top of the side fence which then discharged into the street gutter.  The house is 2m below the street gutter hence why the original builder just got it plumbed into the sewer.  The house is 20 years old.  Nobody from the council would tell us how it was approved in the first place but they were more than happy to tell us that it was OUR problem and had to be fixed immediately.  @@@@ing wankers

----------


## ringtail

Wow, what a bugger. Most times is better to run it through the neighbours behind you and into their street gutter. Can get a bit pricey though and you have to get on with the neighbours of course. How did the council find out ?

----------


## Peeeeda

We later found out from a plumber that it was probably our neighbour as they had to do the same thing.  Same builder built two houses.  3 bedrooms each.  The neighbour rented out to 5 asian students just after we moved in and we've since sold to a Malaysian investor so there's probably at least another 5 asians jammed in there as well.  I looked at renting in St Lucia (uni suburb) and a walk in wardrobe is classed as a bedroom as it's big enough to put a mattress on the floor.  Greed is rife huh.  Since moved to Melbourne.  Yay.  If it only it was warm and sunny  :Frown:

----------


## ringtail

"The neighbour rented out to 5 asian students just after we moved in and  we've since sold to a Malaysian investor so there's probably at least  another 5 asians jammed in there as well." 
Only 5 ? 12 is the norm. I know St. Lucia really well and some people are making a butt load of money out of the asian student market. Council are meant to be cracking down on the student squeeze thing. Its rife in Sunnybank and surrounding suburbs aswell  
"Melbourne.  Yay.  If it only it was warm and sunny"  
Ha, that aint gunna happen - good coffee though.

----------


## goldie1

Originaly posted by Silent but Deadly 
"I recall being involved in a smoke bomb exercise in a north western suburb of Sydney that dated from the early 80's.....sector after sector in one estate had houses with pink smoke billowing out of gutters much to the horror and confusion of many home owners..... 
They were even less impressed when Sydney Water sent them the orders to rectify the problem.....at their cost." 
This happened to my father inlaw His house at Maroubra which was built about 1950. Half the suburb got notices. He was less than impressed :Smilie:

----------

